# Unknown Plant. What is it?



## Jase82 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey guys, I picked this plant up from a small pet shop. Dont know what it is. The plant is about 2 inches tall. Any Ideas?

Thanks


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Hard to tell, can you take it out of the tank and take a picture. The picture as it is looks like my violets but I know that isn't one.


----------



## Jase82 (Jul 23, 2010)

Here is a better picture


----------



## Jase82 (Jul 23, 2010)

does anyone know what this is? thanks


----------



## littlefish (Aug 4, 2010)

could be a species of Anubias barteri


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

It could also be a type of crypt, a small sword, its to hard to tell without a good clear pic.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Looks like Lobelia Cardinalis...in very bad shape at that. Moderate to High light and ferts should be used.


----------

